# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: استفاده از ip valid در remote desktop

## f_g1348

سلام دوستان
من یه شبکه دارم با یه ip valid که به سرورم وصله.
چطور می تونم از این ip استفاده کنم که وقتی در جایی این ip  را در remote desktop زدن به یه سیستم خاص توی شبکه من وصل بشه.

----------


## raravaice

باید ip رو DNAT کنید روی IP invalid سیستمی که میخواهید remote کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## hghyami

صورت خلاصه 

IP Public شما هست ۱.۲.۳.4 
IP local سرور شما هست ۱۹۲.۱۶۸.۰.3 

شما ميخواى از اينترنت RDP كنى به سرور 

نت مشكل شما رو حال ميكنه. نميدونم از چه firewalli دارى استفاده ميكنى. ولى به طور معمول. 

شما يك سرويس درست ميكنى به اسم RDP (اگر كه نيست) و پورت رو مساوى به ۳۳۸۹ قرار ميدى. مرحله بد يك rule misazi با اين moshakhast. 

Income IP Public 1.2.3.4 -> (NAT) 192.68.0.3 -> service RDP
خواستى بيشتر توضيح ميدم ولى فكر ميكنم كافى هست.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

آقا جالب شد . بیشتر توضیح بدید . فرض کنید سرور شبکه من آی پی ولید داره : 1.2.3.4

در داخل شبکه یه سیستم هست که ای پی اینولید داره : 192.168.1.102

من می خوام از راه دور به 192.168.1.102 ریموت وصل بشم . میشه ؟ !!

----------


## hghyami

> آقا جالب شد . بیشتر توضیح بدید . فرض کنید سرور شبکه من آی پی ولید داره : 1.2.3.4
> 
> در داخل شبکه یه سیستم هست که ای پی اینولید داره : 192.168.1.102
> 
> من می خوام از راه دور به 192.168.1.102 ریموت وصل بشم . میشه ؟ !!


اره اگر NAT دارى اره. اگر setup network رو به من بگى اره. در ضمن پورت RDP رو ميشه عوض كرد. اين يكى از rahaee هست كه ميتونى به چند تا كامپيوتر از بيرون دست رسى داشته باشى. (البته خود TS وب سرويس هم داره )

----------


## online_mansoor2007

بابا نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا . مطمئن هستید که میشه ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! توضیح بدید که چطوری به  192.168.1.102 میشه وصل شد !!!!!! نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا . حتی اگه NAT هم باشه بازم نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا

----------


## raravaice

> آقا جالب شد . بیشتر توضیح بدید . فرض کنید سرور شبکه من آی پی ولید داره : 1.2.3.4
> 
> در داخل شبکه یه سیستم هست که ای پی اینولید داره : 192.168.1.102
> 
> من می خوام از راه دور به 192.168.1.102 ریموت وصل بشم . میشه ؟ !!


بله!
با iptable به صورت زیر میشه عمل کرد.


iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 1.2.3.4 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.102


موفق باشید

----------


## online_mansoor2007

آقا من فرض کنید همه کارهایی که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم . حالا می خوام به 192.168.1.102 ,وصل بشم . توی Remote Desktop چه آدرسی را وارد کنم ؟ !!!

----------


## raravaice

آدر Public IP خودتون رو!

----------


## hghyami

> بابا نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا . مطمئن هستید که میشه ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! توضیح بدید که چطوری به 192.168.1.102 میشه وصل شد !!!!!! نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا . حتی اگه NAT هم باشه بازم نمیشه هاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا


 
رفيق ميشه خوبم ميشه. مگه دست خودش هست كه نشه. ببينم از چه فايروال دارى استفاده ميكنى. (اگر mizangidi بهت ميگفتم چطورى ميشه). دوست خوبمون رو لينوكس رو بهت گفت. شما پورت رو دارى بهش ميگى كجا بره. شما از بيرون يك request دارى ميدى به public IP. مَثَل وب(پورت ۸۰). اين بايد به يك جايى بره تو network داخلى. شما يا مستقيم به اينترنت وصل هستى يا اينكه يك rabet دارى مثل فايروال. اون فايروال داره پاكِت رو راهنمايى ميكنه به جايى كه بايد بره همين

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> آدر Public IP خودتون رو!


آها!!! بعد اگه توی این شبکه 100 تا کامپیوتر باشه چه ؟؟؟ !!!!! بخوام به 3 تا ازین کامپیوتر ها ریموت وصل بشم . چکار کنم ؟ !!

----------


## hghyami

> آها!!! بعد اگه توی این شبکه 100 تا کامپیوتر باشه چه ؟؟؟ !!!!! بخوام به 3 تا ازین کامپیوتر ها ریموت وصل بشم . چکار کنم ؟ !!


 
يعنى ۳ تا و هر سه تا پورت ۳۳۸۹. آها اومدى nasazi. نه نميشه. به جاش پورت rdp عوض كن. مثلا 

Pc1:3389 
pc2: 3390 
pc3:3391 

بعدش ۳ تا rule بساز براش
در ضمن رو چند تا public ip. چون اگر ۱ دونه دارى قانون بالا وگرنه خوب ديگه خودت ميدونى ديگه

----------


## online_mansoor2007

خوب این پورت ها رزرو شده نیست؟؟

----------


## hghyami

> خوب این پورت ها رزرو شده نیست؟؟


نه تا زمانى كه شما رو دستگاه خودِ set نكردى. مثلا ميگم پورت ۱۴۳۳ sql هست ولى اگر شما يك software دارى كه مثلا اون هم دارى ۱۴۳۳ استفاده ميكنه و نياز هست كه از بيرون بهش access داشته باشى ميتونى bazaesh كنى. يك سرى پورت ها هستن كه طبق استاندارد مربوط هستن به يك سرى سرويس خاص.. مثلا ۲۰/۲۱/۲۵/۸۰/۴۹/۱۱۹/۴۴۳ و گيره. ولى مشكلى پيش نمياد. ۱۰۰۰ بر اين كار رو كردم برو خيالت راحت باشه. مشكل هم داشتى تلفن من رو دارى زنگ بزن رات مى ندازم. 


*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\TerminalServer\WinStations\RDP-Tcp\PortNumber*

*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306759*

----------


## online_mansoor2007

پورت RDP رو چطور عوض کنم ؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

زنگ می زنم . بخدا زنگ میزنم . سرم شلوغه . یکم صبر داشته باشششششششششششششششششش

----------


## raravaice

http://www.rezabehroozi.ir/2008/09/remote-desktop.html

----------


## bijibuji

چرا از *** استفاده نمی کنی؟ مگه نمی خوای به سرورت دسترسی داشته باشی؟ یک کانکشن *** ایجاد کن و پورتش رو هم روی فایروالت باز بذار.
تمام.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> چرا از *** استفاده نمی کنی؟ مگه نمی خوای به سرورت دسترسی داشته باشی؟ یک کانکشن *** ایجاد کن و پورتش رو هم روی فایروالت باز بذار.
> تمام.


بازم پست فاقد محتوا !!! *** چه ربطی به این قضیه داره آخه ؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bijibuji

آخه هرکی میاد یه چیزی می پرسه. من جواب اون یکیسوال رو دادم نه سوال اصلی دوست عزیز online mansoor

----------


## emadianali

سلام ....

دوستمون در صفحه قبل مشکلی رو مطرح کرد در مورد آی پی ولید ..... من هم همون مشکل رو دارم ولی یکم ساده تر .... مشکل من اینه که با آی پی ولیدم به سرور متصل بشم ... در واقع با ارور زیر مواجه می شم . 
Untitled.jpg

در مورد تنظیمات ریموت دسکتاپ سرور هم باید عرض کنم که فعاله و اینکه از شاتل هم چک کردم و آی پی مشکل نداشت ... سرور هم که روشنه 

البته باید متذکر بشم که ما روی سرورمون نرم افزار forefront TMG رو داریم و می خواستم ببینم آیا تنظیمات خاصی باید روی اون انجام بشه ؟

از زحمات شما سپاسگذارم .

----------


## razeghi_loved

TMG بعد از نصب تمام پورت ها را می بنده شما باید برای رول تعریف کنی

----------


## emadianali

> TMG بعد از نصب تمام پورت ها را می بنده شما باید برای رول تعریف کنی


سلام ....

راستش از سایت مایکروسافت طریقه تعریف رول برای rdp رو گرفتم و یک رول برای rdp تعریف کردم .... اما هنوز هم کار نمی کنه .... میشه در مورد رول rdp بیشتر راهنمایی کنید .

----------

